# شو رايكن بالعنف



## اني بل (12 يوليو 2015)

*نحنا كمجتمع عربي منفكر انو الضرب والقتل للولد هوي وصغير  افضل طريقة لنخليه يصير رجل يدافع عن حقو او بالاحرى ياخد تاره بايده  .............. بس هالشي غلط  وكلنا منلاحظ انو في كتير اهل بيقولو انو اذا  ضربنا ولادنا وحبسناهن بالعتمة لحالهن بيصيرو رجال بس يكبرو وما بيخافو من  شي بس هذا المصطلح خاطئ 100% , لانو اكيد هالولد يلي عانا القتل والخوف  هوي وصغير رح تصير عندو عقد نفسية لا جدوى منها وكمان بيقولو الاولاد يلي  بيتعلمو بالمدارس الخاصة والاجنبية بيطلعو مهذبين ومحترمين هذا الشي صح بس  مو كل اصابعك متل بعضها لانو الولد يلي تربى بالعنف رح يكبر اكيد بس رح تصير عندو عقدة هي العنف وسيحاول ارتكاب العنف على كل  السلطات من الصغيرة مثال (اولاده ) الى الكبيرة مثال (الدولة او كبار  رجالها) لا شك في ذلك , باختصار انا ما بشجع على هذا الاسلوب بالتعامل  فلذلك على الاهالي الا يعاملو ولادهن بعنف شديد ولا بلين شديد بل بالعتدال  معهن , ويعاقب الولد حسب الجريمة يلي ارتكبها مو اكبر منها اذا كانت كتير  بسيطة مع مراعاة السن يلي هوي فيها ......... (ضد العنف ولا نقبل به كصديق  بل كعدو يجب التخلص منه باي وسيلة كانت ) شكرا للكل بتمنى من الكل يبدي  رايه بالموضوع ببساطة .... 						*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (14 يوليو 2015)

كلامك مظبوط حبيبتى آنى


----------



## اني بل (14 يوليو 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> كلامك مظبوط حبيبتى آنى



ميرسي لمشاركتك ياغالية


----------



## اني بل (14 يوليو 2015)

انه مؤذ ومؤلم في الداخل، وألمه مثل تكسير العظام” 

فتاة تبلغ من العمر سبع سنوات تصف شعورها عندما يصفعها والداها، في تقرير منظمة انقاذ الاطفال – “اطفال صغار يتحدثون عن صفعهم”.
يعتقد الآباء انهم يسيطرون على تصرفات ابنائهم الخاطئة عن طريق استخدام العنف البدني.
العنف البدني يُعرف بالضرب، مثل الصفع أو الضرب على المؤخرة، وتتراوح درجته بين صفعة خفيفة الى قوية تسبب كدمات وإيذاء لجسد الطفل، ويمكن أن يكون العنف لفظيا ايضا حيث يساء للطفل ويؤذى بكلمات جارحة.
في عام 1995 أشارت اكاديمية طب الأطفال الاميركية، إن صفع الاطفال وسيلة غير مجدية لتأديبهم.
وعلى الرغم من تغيير المواقف تجاه ضرب الاطفال والاعتراف بأنه غير فعال ووسيلة تلحق الأذى لتأديب الاطفال، الا ان الصفع، أو الضرب على المؤخرة، او الضرب المبرح من اكثر الوسائل الشائع استخدامها في جميع أنحاء العالم لتأديب الاطفال.

كشفت البحوث في بريطانيا واميركا ان صفع وضرب الاطفال منتشر اكثر مما كان متوقعا، ووجدت اكثر من 70 من الاطفال صفعوا او ضربوا من قبل آبائهم وامهاتهم، ولذا منعت بعض الدول الغربية العقوبة البدنيه للأطفال قانونيا مثل السويد وفنلندا والنرويج والمانيا وايطاليا وغيرها.

أما في العالم العربي ففي الملاحظات الختامية للجنة حقوق الطفل التابعة للامم المتحدة عن بلدان الشرق الاوسط وشمال افريقيا، اعربت اللجنة عن قلقها إزاء الانتشار الواسع للعقاب والعنف داخل الاسرة بوصفها وسيلة تأديبية معروفة ثقافيا ومتسامح معها قانونيا في عدد من البلدان بما فيها لبنان وتونس واليمن.
ووجدت دراسة اجرتها منظمة اليونيسيف في سوريا ان الضرب شائع كشكل من اشكال العنف ضد الاطفال، بنسبة تقارب 79، والامهات كن اكثر عنفا تجاه ابنائهن من الآباء.
ويشير مؤلفو كتاب "اكتشاف تنمية الطفل" إن الآباء والأمهات يستخدمون وسائل مختلفة لتأديب اطفالهم، اذ يُصفع الصبيان اكثر من البنات، والامهات يكثرن من الضرب اكثر من الآباء، ويتعرض الاطفال فى سن سبع سنوات للصفعات اكثر ممن يكبرونهم سنا.

لماذا نحن بحاجة إلى ضرب أطفالنا؟

في حين إن العديد من البالغين يعتقدون ان العنف خطأ، إلا ان صفع الاطفال او ضربهم على مؤخرتهم مقبول كوسيلة للتأديب وأسلوب التربية، وذلك لان كثيرا من الآباء والأمهات يعتقدون ان ضرب الاطفال يعلمهم عدم القيام بالأمور التي منعوا منها، ووسيلة فعالة لوقف التصرفات غير المقبولة فورا، كما انها تشجع الاطفال علي فعل ما يقال لهم.

وكذلك يعتقد بعض الآباء والأمهات ان اساليب التربية الأخري عدا الضرب غير مجدية لتأديب الاطفال.

أهمية التأديب وطرقه
التأديب يعرف بأنه أية محاولة من جانب الآباء لتغيير سلوك او تصرف اطفالهم، والهدف الأساسي من التأديب هو تعليم الاطفال ضبط النفس وتحمل المسؤولية والتصرف بسلوك مقبول، ويعني التأديب التوجيه والارشاد، وترسيخ القواعد والانضباط في مرحلة مبكرة من عمر الطفل.


هناك طرق عديدة ومختلفة لتأديب الاطفال، ولكن اكثرها شيوعا تصنف في ثلاثة فئات عامة:

فرض السيطرة: عندما يستخدم الوالدان العنف البدني او التهديد باستخدامه للسيطرة على سلوك الطفل، ويشمل الضرب العنيف، والضرب على المؤخرة، والصفع، او استخدام اشياء مثل المسطرة او القصبة.


- الايذاء العاطفي: تقنية يتجاهل فيها الوالدان الطفل، أو عدم اظهار حبهم للطفل، وهذا الأسلوب قد يكون فعالا في المدى القصير، إلا ان عواقبه وخيمة بالنسبة للطفل علي المدي البعيد.

- التعليل: يستخدم الآباء والأمهات في هذه الوسيلة المنطق اللفظي للتواصل مع الطفل لتغيير سلوكه، ويشمل ذلك شرح الصواب والخطأ، والاقناع، وشرح القواعد والمعايير والنتائج المترتبة على تصرفات الطفل.
وتشير الدراسات أن الاطفال الذين تستخدم معهم هذه الوسائل يكونوا اكثر انفتاحا على المجتمع من غيرهم ويسلكون سلوكا مقبولا.

آثار ضرب الاطفال

ضرب الطفل يؤذيه، وهذا هو السبب في ان العديد من المؤسسات تنصح بعدم استخدامه، وقد عددت الاكاديمية الاميركية لطب الاطفال بعض الاسباب لتفادي ضرب الاطفال منها:

- الضرب يعلم الطفل انه يمكن ان يستخدم العنف اذا كان غاضبا
- الضرب يمكن ان يسبب أذى جسديا للطفل
- الضرب يجعل الطفل يخاف والديه ويستاء منهم.
- الضرب يجعل الطفل يفقد الثقة في والديه

- من الممكن ان يسعي الطفل الى جذب الاهتمام السلبي عن طريق اغضاب والديه.
وتبين البحوث أيضا أن الأطفال الذين ضربوا فى الصغر من الأرجح ان يكونوا عدوانيين وربما تكون مشاكلهم السلوكيه او العقليه اكثر من غيرهم من الاطفال.
وفي النهاية، فالأمر متروك للآباء والأمهات لاختيار وسيلة التهذيب التي تناسبهم، ليس هناك خطأ او صواب فيما تختاره، اذا كنت اكثر ميلا لاستخدام الضرب، فحاول استخدامه بحذر شديد.
تذكر ان الأبوة والأمومة ليست سهلة، حاول ان تفهم مراحل نمو طفلك وتذكر ان كل طفل يختلف عن الآخر، وما ينجح مع طفل قد لا ينجح مع الآخر، اذا كنت تريد ان تربي طفلا مسئولا وعطوفا تذكر القول الشهير من جبران خليل جبران : "أنتم الأقواس وأولادكم سهام حية قد رمت بها الحياة عن أقواسكم".


نصائح تساعد فى تأديب طفلك

- ضع بعض القواعد البسيطة التي تناسب عمر طفلك.

- كن قدوة حسنة لطفلك، وبين كيف يمكنك ان تحل المشاكل بطريقة سلمية.

- حاول أن تكون واقعيا فيما تتوقعه من طفلك، وحاول ألا تزحمه بعدد كبير من التوقعات، فقد يؤدي هذا الى الاحباط وخيبة الأمل.

- لا تدع غضبك يسيطر عليك، تعامل مع إساءة تصرف طفلك بعد ان تهدأ تماما.

- تجاهل سوء السلوك الثانوي، فالتجاهل غالبا ما يؤدي الي وقف السلوك غير المرغوب فيه.

- تحدث مع طفلك، واستمع اليه واجعله يعرف لماذا تشعر بالضيق، كن حذرا في ما تقول، فالكلمات الجارحة يمكن ان تؤذي طفلك.

- كن صبورا مع الاطفال اقل من سنتين، فكل شيء من حولهم جديد عليهم وسريعا ما ينسون الأوامر.

- اثنِ على طفلك عندما يكون مطيعا، واصبر عليه عندما يتمرد، لا تركز دائما على تصرفات طفلك السلبية.

- اذا رفض طفلك الاستماع اليك، انزل الي مستوى عينيه، وتحدث معه بهدوء.

- اذا كنت تشعر ان هنالك حاجة الى معاقبة طفلك، تأكد من ان يكون العقاب منطقي وله صلة بتصرفه حتى يتعلم الدرس


----------



## soul & life (14 يوليو 2015)

كلامك صح يا انى العنف بيولد اطفال نفسيتهم مش سليمة وبعد مرحلة الطفولة بيكونوا اشخاص شخصيتهم مهزوزة  وعندهم ضعف فى شخصهم  لان احنا بنعوده من صغره على الضرب والاهانة وهو بيتقبلها مرة على مرة دا بيخلق عنده ضعف فى شخصيته وتقبله للاهانة امر مؤذى ومؤلم جدا 
لكن انا برضو مبحبش الدلع والطبطبة يعنى  انا مع ولادى ماشية بمبدأ اللى بيعمل شىء كويس بيتكافىء والللى بيغلط يتعاقب ويصلح غلطه  بعيدا عن الضرب  لانه انا مش بطلة ملاكمة ولا احنا فى حلبة مصارعة وجايبين ولادنا نتعلم فيهم الضرب  
رغم انهم شوية عيال يجننوا الجن ويعفرتوا العفريت  بس الواحد لازم ميستسلمش للانفعال قصادهم وميخليش الامور تنتهى بينهم على علقة سخنة وان الله يحب المحسنين  لانه مع الوقت العيل هيتعود على الضرب والاهانة ومش هينصلح حاله ابدا
شكرا انى بل على النقاش موضوع مهم جداااا


----------



## اني بل (14 يوليو 2015)

soul & life قال:


> كلامك صح يا انى العنف بيولد اطفال نفسيتهم مش سليمة وبعد مرحلة الطفولة بيكونوا اشخاص شخصيتهم مهزوزة  وعندهم ضعف فى شخصهم  لان احنا بنعوده من صغره على الضرب والاهانة وهو بيتقبلها مرة على مرة دا بيخلق عنده ضعف فى شخصيته وتقبله للاهانة امر مؤذى ومؤلم جدا
> لكن انا برضو مبحبش الدلع والطبطبة يعنى  انا مع ولادى ماشية بمبدأ اللى بيعمل شىء كويس بيتكافىء والللى بيغلط يتعاقب ويصلح غلطه  بعيدا عن الضرب  لانه انا مش بطلة ملاكمة ولا احنا فى حلبة مصارعة وجايبين ولادنا نتعلم فيهم الضرب
> رغم انهم شوية عيال يجننوا الجن ويعفرتوا العفريت  بس الواحد لازم ميستسلمش للانفعال قصادهم وميخليش الامور تنتهى بينهم على علقة سخنة وان الله يحب المحسنين  لانه مع الوقت العيل هيتعود على الضرب والاهانة ومش هينصلح حاله ابدا
> شكرا انى بل على النقاش موضوع مهم جداااا



بس في ناس بتلذذ بالضرب والعنف هيك ...
وفي كثثير امثلة بالمجتمع بتقلك انا بحب الضرب هيك لذة ومتعة 
مع انه احنا بنشوف شئ فظيع ...
مشاركتك مهمة 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (14 يوليو 2015)

العنف والمجتمع

من تعنيف طفل إلى القتل والتمثيل بالضحايا مساحة هائلة من العنف. ويبدو أن «العنف» على اختلاف أنواعه ودرجاته من خصائص المجتمعات البشرية، ولكن هذه المجتمعات تختلف أيضًا اختلافًا شاسعًا فى أنواع العنف والحدود المسموح بها. ويؤدى العنف إلى أعداد هائلة من الضحايا، وعلى سبيل المثال، لقى 1٫28 مليون شخص حتفهم فى 2013، ويقابل هؤلاء أضعاف أضعاف ذلك من الإصابات والعاهات ومن يعانون من آثار العنف النفسية.

أظهرت الدراسات أن هناك علاقة بين شيوع العنف والعوامل الاجتماعية كالفقر، وعدم المساواة بين الرجال والنساء، وسوء استخدام الكحوليات، وغياب علاقات أسرية طيبة.

وكما هو الحال فى خصائص بشرية عديدة، عادة ما يكون لها أساس بيولوجى، ولكنها تتشكل وتتخذ طبيعتها فى المجتمع من خلال مؤثرات مجتمعية تشمل التنشئة (socialization) والقيم ونظام الثواب والعقاب وطريقة المعيشة.

ويمكن أن نرجع أصول العنف إلى أسلافنا من عصور ما قبل التاريخ الذين كانوا يعيشون على اقتناص الحيوانات البرية وجمع النباتات، وبالتالى اعتمدت هذه الكائنات لبقائها على مطاردة الحيوانات واصطيادها ثم ذبحها وتقطيع أوصالها، قبل أن يحملوا ما يستطيعون حمله إلى مقر إقامتهم، حيث ينظرهم باقى أفراد الرهط من نساء وأطفال فى مكان آمن.

وعادة ما كان اقتناص الحيوانات البرية من نصيب الرجال، بينما كان من مهام النساء جمع الخضراوات والفواكه والبذور والدرنات، وغير ذلك من كل ما يمكن جمعه للغذاء. ومع أن نسبة ما يقدمه الرجال من اللحوم لا يزيد فى العادة على 20 و30% فى الوجبات الغذائية، فهو، مع ذلك، ضرورى، لأن اللحوم تحتوى على البروتينات الأساسية التى يحتاج إليها الجسم، والتى لا يماثلها فى القيمة سوى البقول و«المكسرات» التى لا تتوفر بسهولة طوال العام أو بالقرب من محلات الإقامة.

وبالإضافة إلى «العنف» الذى يستخدم لاقتناص الحيوانات وتجهيزها للأكل، فقد يضطر الصيادون إلى مطاردة الحيوانات الأخرى، كالضباع، التى تحوم أيضًا حول الفريسة. وهناك حاجة ماسة إلى الدفاع عن الأسرة أو الرهط من الحيوانات المفترسة. ويعتقد البعض أن الجماعات البشرية الأولى قد لجأت إلى العنف أو التهديد به كما هو الحال مع الكائنات الأخرى التى تربطنا بها صلة القرابة، للتخلص من الأشخاص الذين يتنافسون معنا على الجنس، أو للتحكم فى الشخص الذى نقترن به لمنع الخيانة الزوجية، أو للتخلص من الأبناء من علاقات أخرى. وترتبط هذه السلوكيات ليس فقط بتوفير الغذاء، لكن أيضًا بضمان المحافظة على الجينات.

ولكن «العنف» مهما كانت ضرورته للحصول على الغذاء والمحافظة على الجينات الشخصية لا يسهم فى بقاء الجماعات البشرية على المدى الطويل بالقدر الذى يتيحه التعاون. ولكن التعاون لا يمكن أن يستقيم مع العنف المجتمعى، وبالتالى لا تستمر فى البقاء سوى الجماعات التى تحرم «القتل» وتعتبره مكروهًا ومرفوضًا، إلا إذا كان له ما يبرره كما فى اقتناص الحيوانات للغذاء أو الدفاع عن النفس من الحيوانات المفترسة أو الأعداء فى حالات الضرورة القصوى.

ولذلك تلجأ الجماعات التى تتعايش من صيد الحيوانات إلى ممارسة طقوس لاسترضاء أرواح حيوانات الصيد، كما تلجأ إلى طقوس وممارسات تقلل -قدر الإمكان- قتل البشر أو التمثيل بهم، لاعتقادهم أن أرواحهم لن تهدأ حتى تنتقم لهم.

وبذلك يتحول العنف «aggression» (المشتقة من aggressio باللاتينية بمعنى يهاجم) إلى «عدوان» (violence) بمعنى التعدى على ما هو محرم أو مقدس، والحنث بالقسم (من violare باللاتينية).

ولذلك هناك مكون تربوى مجتمعى لتحريم العنف وتقنينه وتحجيمه. ويعنى هذا إلا أن هناك نسقًا ذهنيا يمنع ارتكاب العنف، مع السماح فى حالات خاصة ومحدودة باقترافه، ولذلك يُصاب الشخص العادى بالتوتر والقلق عندما يستشعر الحاجة إلى اقتراف فعل عنيف، لأن ذلك يتعارض مع قيم المجتمع والتنشئة، وما قد يتعرض له الشخص من عقاب، ولذلك يجنح المرء فى العادة إلى التحكم فى نفسه، وكبت النزعات العنيفة أو تفريغها فى مجال مسموح به كالرياضة أو مشاهدة الألعاب العنيفة أو اقتتال الديكة. كما قد يغالى الشخص فى قمع أى نزعات للعنف بالانسحاب من أى أنشطة تعرضه للانفعال.

كما قد يؤدى وجود دوافع عديدة للعنف مع كبته بعد مدة إلى انفجار ومبالغة فى أعمال العنف. وعادة ما يوجه الرجال «العنف» المكبوت من أسباب مجتمعية (تسلط الرؤساء، قلة الحيلة، الضعف) إلى النساء، وقد يتحول العنف المكبوت مع التربية المجتمعية الصارمة أو الشخصية التى لا يتمثل إلى العنف نحو الآخرين إلى إيذاء الذات أو الانتحار.

كما قد تلجأ المجتمعات عندما تتعرض لأزمات اقتصادية أو معيشية أو سياسية وعدم استقرار إلى توجيه العنف إلى أقليات أو فئات ضعيفة، لتصبح «كبش فداء» (scapegoat).

لا تخلو بعض المجتمعات من ممارسات تكرس العنف مثل ضرب الأطفال كنوع من التربية، وذبح «الأضحية» من الحيوانات والسجن وحتى الإعدام.

وتجنح المجتمعات الحديثة إلى إلغاء الإعدام ومنع التعذيب وتحسين حال السجون ومنع الضرب فى المدارس. وقد لعب التحول إلى الصناعة دورًا هامًّا فى ذلك، إذ تُلجئ الصناعة إلى تعقيم وتشذيب أى عواطف وبخاصة «العنف» الذى يؤدى إلى اضطراب العمل فى المصانع التى تحتاج إلى دقة، وروتين، وتناغم بين العاملين. ويواجه ذلك أحيانًا بفورات من التمرد والعنف.

عادة ما يكون الرادع ضد العنف هو القيم الدينية، أو العقاب والثواب المجتمعى أو القانون، ولكن الخطورة تكمن عندما توظف بعض النخب هذه المنظومة الرادعة لإباحة العنف كتبرير للحروب والغزوات باسم الدين، وتبرير ذلك بالقانون الدينى، وعقاب من لا يرضخون لهذه المبررات. ويتم التحريض على ذلك بالشعارات الدينية وامتهان الآخرين ووصمهم بالكفر، وينطبق ذلك أيضًا على حروب الإبادة والاحتلال التى تنفى فيها «آدمية» الضحايا.

يحتاج العالم إلى تفهم التاريخ المجتمعى للعنف وعلاقته بالظروف الاقتصادية والسياسية وغياب العدالة الاجتماعية وممارسة التعذيب وتقنين العنف ضد النساء، وغياب الحرية والإحساس بالدونية والاغتراب.

نحن فى مرحلة جديدة من تاريخ العالم تتفكك فيها أواصر الدول، وتنتشر فيها آليات التحريض بصورة غير مسبوقة. ومع انتشار وسائل العنف المميت، وتفاقم مشاعر الغضب والاستياء، وظهور جماعات مارقة تستقطب الغضب لدائرة العنف، يصبح العنف من أعتى العوامل التى تهدد البشرية فى وقتنا الحاضر.




http://www.tahrirnews.com/posts/137147


----------



## soul & life (14 يوليو 2015)

اني بل قال:


> بس في ناس بتلذذ بالضرب والعنف هيك ...
> وفي كثثير امثلة بالمجتمع بتقلك انا بحب الضرب هيك لذة ومتعة
> مع انه احنا بنشوف شئ فظيع ...
> مشاركتك مهمة
> ربنا يباركك



لا بصى يا انى علشان منظلمش الناس  اللى بيتلذذ بالضرب والعنف ده انسان مريض مفيش كلام ده مرض اللى يحب يضرب ولاده ويتلذذ فى تعذيبهم ويتفرج عليهم وهما بيتألموا زى مبنسمع فى الحوادث كده دا مريض نفسى اكييد

انما فى برضوا اهالى نفسهم ولادهم يكونوا كويسين والولاد طبعا زى ما انتى عارفة الجيل ده عامل ازاى فاالاب او الام بينفعلوا وبيكون فى دافع جواه انه يخلى ابنه كويس بيعتقد ان العقاب الاليم زى الضرب  هيصلح حال الولد
ودى امثلة كتيرة ومع الاسف الاغلب من اولياء الامور بيتبعوا حكاية الضرب دى 
بس النتيجة بتكون صادمة مع الوقت العيل بيفقد محبته للاب والام وبيعاندهم اكتر وده انا بشوفه بنفسى وبيكون السبب الاساسى ان الاهل اتعاملوا من الاساس غلط مع ابناءهم


----------



## اني بل (14 يوليو 2015)

soul & life قال:


> لا بصى يا انى علشان منظلمش الناس  اللى بيتلذذ بالضرب والعنف ده انسان مريض مفيش كلام ده مرض اللى يحب يضرب ولاده ويتلذذ فى تعذيبهم ويتفرج عليهم وهما بيتألموا زى مبنسمع فى الحوادث كده دا مريض نفسى اكييد
> 
> انما فى برضوا اهالى نفسهم ولادهم يكونوا كويسين والولاد طبعا زى ما انتى عارفة الجيل ده عامل ازاى فاالاب او الام بينفعلوا وبيكون فى دافع جواه انه يخلى ابنه كويس بيعتقد ان العقاب الاليم زى الضرب  هيصلح حال الولد
> ودى امثلة كتيرة ومع الاسف الاغلب من اولياء الامور بيتبعوا حكاية الضرب دى
> بس النتيجة بتكون صادمة مع الوقت العيل بيفقد محبته للاب والام وبيعاندهم اكتر وده انا بشوفه بنفسى وبيكون السبب الاساسى ان الاهل اتعاملوا من الاساس غلط مع ابناءهم



انا معك بس اللي بشوفه العكس 
يعني من الواقع شفت ام بتضرب ابنها بشكل كبير لأنه ظروفها الاجتماعية صعبة 
وبتكفر وبتسب طيب شو ذنب الولد ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!


----------



## soul & life (14 يوليو 2015)

اني بل قال:


> انا معك بس اللي بشوفه العكس
> يعني من الواقع شفت ام بتضرب ابنها بشكل كبير لأنه ظروفها الاجتماعية صعبة
> وبتكفر وبتسب طيب شو ذنب الولد ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!



اعتقد دى حالة مرضية يا انى  الام واقعة تحت ضغوط نفسية وعصبية وبيكون حملها اتقل من طاقتها فبتعانى من اضطرابات نفسية وده بيبان فى تعاملاتها مع الناس واهلها واولادها  .. الولد ملوش ذنب الام مريضة وتقع تحت ضغوط


----------



## اني بل (14 يوليو 2015)

soul & life قال:


> اعتقد دى حالة مرضية يا انى  الام واقعة تحت ضغوط نفسية وعصبية وبيكون حملها اتقل من طاقتها فبتعانى من اضطرابات نفسية وده بيبان فى تعاملاتها مع الناس واهلها واولادها  .. الولد ملوش ذنب الام مريضة وتقع تحت ضغوط



طالما بنعرف انه ظروفنا صعبة ليش من كثر ولاد حتى نعذبهم معنا ...
اسئلة من المجتمع ومن الوجع ...


----------



## اني بل (14 يوليو 2015)

المسيح والعنف

موقف العنف ومصادره:
العنف، مهما تعددت أشكاله، إن كان فردياً أو جماعياً، ان كانت غايته إلحاق ضرر مادي أو معنوي بالآخر، ان كان مبادرة أو جواباً على عنف سابق، يفترض غالبا موقفاً روحياً واحداً، الا وهو اعتبار الآخر حاجزًا لا بد من إزالته أو تذليله. العنيف إذاً ينظر غالباً إلى الآخر كشيء ينبغي تحطيمه، وليس كشخص يحترم.

 ومصادر هذا الموقف متنوعة: منها حب السيطرة الذي لا يقبل بمعارضة أيا كانت ولا يقيم وزناً لرأي الآخر أو وجوده، ومنها البغض والكراهية وحب الإنتقام والتشفي، ومنها الخوف من الآخرين الذي يدفع إلى الإعتداء عليهم تلافياً لإحتمال اعتداء من قبلهم حسب المثل الشعبي السائر “أتغداه قبل أن يتعشاني” وتظهر هذه العلاقة بين الخوف والعنف عند الحيوانات أنفسها كما يتضح مثلاً من ملاحظات المحللة النفسية ماريز شوازي Maryse Choisy حول تصرفات الأسود (أنظر كتابها: المسيحي أمام التحليل النفسي- صفحة 90-100)، ومنها أن يحاول فرد أو جماعة التخلص من شعور بالذنب ينتابه، بإلقاء عبء هذا الذنب على فرد أو جماعة تعتبر عند ذاك “كيش المحرقة “فتنصب عليها الأحقاد….

تعليم المسيح عن العنف:

من البديهي والحالة هذه أن يرفض يسوع العنف، كما يبدو من مقاطع عديدة من الإنجيل. فاننا نسمعه يقول في الموعظة على الجبل: “طوبى للودعاء فانهم يرثون الأرض” (متى 5: 4) وأيضاً: “طوبى لفاعلي السلام فانهم أبناء لله يدعون” (متى 5: 9) وأيضاً: “سمعتم أنه قيل للأقدمين: لا تقتل، فان من قتل يستوجب المحاكمة، أما أنا فأقول لكم: ان كل من غضب على أخيه يستوجب المحاكمة….” (متى 5: 21 و22) وايضاً :”وسمعتم أنه قيل: عين بعين وسن بسن. أما أنا فأقول لكم: لا تقاوموا الشرير. بل من لطمك على خدك الأيمن، فقدم له الآخر أيضاً…” (متى 5: 38) وأيضاً: “سمعتم أنه قيل: أحبب قريبك وابغض عدوك. أما أنا فاقول لكم: أحبوا أعداءكم وصلوا لأجل الذين يضطهدونكم…” (متى 5: 43). وقد أوصى تلاميذه قائلاً:”ها أنا أرسلكم كغنم بين ذئاب، فكونوا إذا حكماء كالحيات وودعاء كالحمام” (متى 10: 16).

وقد علّم الرسل التعليم نفسه، فكتب الرسول بولس: “لا تكافئوا أحدا على شر بشر” (رومية12: 17) وأيضاً: “باركوا الذين يضطهدونكم، باركوا ولا تلعنوا” (رومية 12: 14) وأيضًا: “سالموا جميع الناس إن أمكن أو ما استطعتم إلى ذلك سبيلاً” (رومية12: 18) وأيضًا “أما ثمر الروح فهو المحبة والفرح والسلام وطول الأناة واللطف والصلاح والأمانة والوداعة والعفاف” (غلاطية 5: 22 و23).

هذا التعليم عن العنف مرتبط ارتباطاً وثيقاً بالتعليم عن المحبة. فالعنف مرفوض لأنه يعكس موقفاً منافياً للمحبة. من اعتبر الآخر “شيئاً” للتحطيم، يحتقر صورة الله فيه. من رغب في ازالة الآخر من وجوده يشبه القاتل ولو لم يقتل بالفعل: “كل من يبغض أخاه فهو قاتل” (1 يوحنا 3: 15) من لا يعتبر أن للآخر وجودًا مستقلاً بل يشاء أن يسخره عنوة لسيطرته بعيد عن المحبة التي تقبل بالآخر كآخر، ولو لم يشاركنا في الجنس واللون والرأي والمعتقد، ولا تعتبره مجرد امتداد للأنا المنتفخ، سواء أكان هذا الأنا فردياً أو جماعياً.

رفض يسوع للعنف في حياته:

وقد تجلى رفض يسوع للعنف ليس في تعاليمه فحسب، بل في شخصه وحياته أيضاً. فبالفعل تمت فيه نبوة أشعياء التي قرأها في المجمع شارحاً لليهود أنها تشير اليه: “هوذا فتاى الذي اخترته، حبيبي الذي سرت به نفسي…. لا يخاصم ولا يصيح، ولا أحد يسمع صوته في الساحات العامة. لا يكسر القصبة المرضوضة ولا يطفئ السراج المدخّن” (متى 12: 18-20).

وقد روى لنا الإنجيلي لوقا أن احدى قرى السامريين لم ترد أن تقبله فيما كان متجهاً إلى أورشليم، “فلما رأى ذلك تلميذاه يعقوب ويوحنا قالا له يا رب أتريد أن نطلب أن تنزل نار من السماء وتأكلهم. فالتفت وزجرهما قائلاً لستما تعلمان من أي روح أنتما. فان ابن البشر لم يأت ليهلك نفوس الناس بل ليخلصها. ومضوا إلى قرية أخرى” (لوقا 9: 54-56).

ولما دخل إلى أورشليم دخوله الإحتفالي الذي سبق آلامه، لم يشأ أن يركب حصاناً، وقد كان الحصان عند اليهود رمزاً للحرب، وعوضاً أن يظهر بمظهر الفاتح العنيف اخذ مظهر الودعاء: “وكان هذا ليتم ما قيل بالنبي القائل: “قولوا لإبنة صهيون: هوذا ملكك يأتيك وديعاً، راكباً على جحش ابن أتان” (متى 21: 4).

وحين القاء القبض عليه، أعطى تلاميذه تجاه اعتداء الظالمين، درساً بليغاً في اللاعنف: “وان واحداً ممن كانوا مع يسوع، مد يده، واستل سيفه، وضرب غلام رئيس الكهنة، فقطع اذنه. حينئذ قال له يسوع: “رد سيفك إلى موضعه، لأن جميع الذين يأخذون بالسيف بالسيف يهلكون. “(متى 26: 51-53).

وفي أثناء استجوابه امام رئيس الكهنة، إذ سأله هذا الأخير عن تلاميذه وتعاليمه، أجابه يسوع بجرأة أن تعليمه كان علنياً، فعندئذ، حسبما يروي لنا الإنجيلي يوحنا، “لطمه واحد من الشرط، كان قائماً هناك، وقال: “أهكذا تجيب رئيس الكهنة!” أجابه يسوع: “ان كنت تكلمت بشر، فبين أين هو الشر، وأن بصواب فلم تضربني؟ “(يوحنا 18: 22). ويجدر بنا أن نتوقف قليلاً عند جواب يسوع هذا. كثيرون من يحتجون على تعليم الرب “من ضربك على خدك الأيمن فحول له الأيسر أيضاً” إذ يفرغون هذه الألفاظ من معناها الروحي العميق ويتمسكون بحرفيتها، مع أن “الحرف يقتل ولكن الروح يحيي” ، فيرون في ذلك التعليم مدعاة إلى الخنوع والجبن، ويتجاهلون الطاقة الروحية الهائلة التي يفترضها. ولكن تصرف الرب يسوع في هذه المناسبة يلقي ضوءاً على معنى تلك الوصية الأصيل. يسوع لم يحول للشرطي خده الأيسر ولم يبد في تصرفه أي أثر لذل أو خنوع أو تلذذ بالألم والهوان ولكنه أوقف الشرطي عند حده بلهجة تقترن فيها الوداعة بالرجولة والمهابة والجلال.

ولما بلغ الحقد على يسوع مأربه، وسمر السيد على الصليب، قابل أوج لإجرام هذا بأوج المحبة، وذروة العنف بذروة الوداعة، فهتف وهو على الصليب مصلياً من أجل قاتليه: “يا أبت أغفر لهم لأنهم لا يدرون ما يعملون” (لوقا 23: 34).

وقد سار المسيحيون الأولون على منوال وداعة المعلم حسبما أوصى: “تعلموا مني، فاني وديع ومتواضع القلب” (متى 11: 29). فلم يثوروا ضد مضطهديهم ولكنهم حققوا الثورة الروحية الكبرى بتقديم شهادة الدم دون حقد أو ضغينة. وعندما تنصرت الإمبراطورية المضطهدة، تعرض المسيحيون لتجربة القوة الزمنية وتلوث البعض منهم بروح العالم، فاضطهدوا من لم يشاركهم بالمعتقد، من وثنيين أو هراطقة. ولكن صوت القديسين كان يدوي عالياً شاجباً تلك التصرفات المنافية لروح الإنجيل ومذكراً بأن ديانة المحبة لا يدافع عنها بأسلحة الحقد. ولنسمع على سبيل المثل ما تفوه به الذهبي الفم في احدى عظاته: “ان تحويل عقلية الأخصام أعظم بلا شك من قتلهم. لم يكن الرسل سوى اثني عشر، بينما كان العالم كله مأهولاً بالذئاب. فلنخجل إذا، نحن الذين نتصرف بعكس ذلك، فننقض كالذئاب على أخصامنا. اننا منتصرون طالما نتصرف كالخراف. ولو كنا محاطين بالآف الذئاب، فنحن أقوى منهم جميعاً وسنحرز النصر. ولكن إذا تصرفنا كذئاب، فسوف ننهزم، لأن الراعي سوف يحرمنا عند ذاك من معونته. فانه راعي الخراف وليس براعي الذئاب” (العظة الثالثة والثلاثون على انجيل متى).

معنى الوداعة تجاه المعتدي:

هكذا يتضح لنا لماذا يأمر يسوع بالتصرف الوديع حتى مع المعتدي. ذلك لأن الغاية هي خلاص هذا المعتدي. إذا أجبنا على عنفه بالعنف، فكيف يمكننا أن ننقذه من الشر الذي يستعبده؟ انما يكون قد غلبنا حقاً بدفعه إيانا إلى مشاركته في الكراهية والبغضاء. أما إذا قابلنا عنفه بالوداعة، فلربما تركنا للمحبة مجالاً للدخول إلى قلبه، بتقديمنا شهادة حية للمحبة الحقة، المحبة غير المشروطة، التي تشمل كل انسان على علاته، وان كان ظالماً حقوداً، المحبة المنتصرة التي لا تتزعزع امام هجمات العنف. هذه المحبة وحدها، لأنها من الله، قادرة أن تنير قلب الإنسان المكبل بالحقد، وان تحطم أغلاله، وان تنقله من عالم العنف إلى عالم الله الذي “يشرق شمسه على الأشرار والصالحين ويمطر على الأبرار والظالمين”.

أنها وحدها اقوى من الحقد وبها يمكن أن يغلب غلبة جذرية، كاملة. بهذا المعنى كتب الرسول بولس: “لا تنغلب للشر، بل أغلب الشر بالخير”(رومية 12: 21).

العنف يولد العنف إلى ما لا نهاية له “لأن جميع الذين يأخذون بالسيف بالسيف يهلكون” (متى 26: 52). أما مقابلة العنف بالوداعة فلها حظ بأن تحطم هذه الدوامة الجهنمية وبأن توجد الأسس لسلام حقيقي.

الوداعة لا تنفي الشدة:

ولكن الوداعة ليست بالميوعة كما تصورها نيتشه. إنها لا تنفي الشدة. فالشدة ضرورية أحياناً لإيقاظ الضمائر المتحجرة. ان محبة الناس تقتضيها أحياناً، فمن يحب أخوته يتوجب عليه أحياناً أن يقلقهم ويزعجهم لخيرهم، وذلك دائماً على حساب راحته الخاصة. ولذلك تصرف يسوع بشدة في عدة ظروف من حياته. لقد كان، إلى جانب وداعته، شديداً عندما يقتضي الظرف الشدة، ولذا فليس هناك إيّ شبه بين يسوع الإنجيل وبين تلك الصورة العاطفية الباهتة التي تخيلها رينان عنه مثلاً (أنظر مقال جاك مترا  Jacques Mettra عن “حياة يسوع” لرينان، في جريدةL’orient  littéraire عدد 156 حزيران 1963). فقد حدث له أن خاطب بلجهة قاسية الشعب اليهودي وخاصة رؤساءه، موبخاً اياهم على كبريائهم وريائهم وسعيهم وراء الخوارق وعدم ايمانهم: “يا نسل الأفاعي، كيف تستطيعون أن تنطقوا بالصالحات وأنتم اشرار؟” (متى 12: 34)، “جيل شرير فاسق” (متى 12: 39) ، “أيها الجيل غير المؤمن، الأعوج” (متى 17: 17)، “ويل لكم أيها الكتبة والفريسييون المراؤون” (متى 23: 13). وقد تجلت هذه الشدة ليس بالكلام فقط بل بالعمل أيضاً، كما يروي لنا الإنجيلي يوحنا: “وكان فصح اليهود قد قرب فصعد يسوع إلى أورشليم فوجد في الهيكل باعة البقر والخراف والحمام والصيارفة على موائدهم. فصنع سوطاً من حبال واخرج جميعهم من الهيكل والخراف والبقر ونثر دراهم الصيارفة وقلب الموائد. وقال لباعة الحمام ارفعوا هذه من ههنا ولا تجعلوا بيت ابي بيت تجارة” (يوحنا 2: 13-16). وقد تعرض رسله أنفسهم لشدته، فقد دعاهم “قليلي الإيمان” (متى 8: 26) ووبخهم على بطء فهمهم للأمور الروحية (متى 15: 16) وزجر بطرس لأنه كان يحاول أن يثنيه عن عزمه بتضحية نفسه، قائلاً له: “اذهب خلفي يا شيطان” (متى 16: 23).

ولكن يسوع استعمل الشدة في تلك الظروف كلها دون أي بغض أو كراهية. ولم يكن لغير المحبة مكان في قلبه. فقد كان يكتنف بحنو لا مثيل له ذلك الشعب غير المؤمن، فيشفي مرضاه ويبشر مساكينه. وكان يدعو تلاميذه البطيئي الفهم، المنهمكين بأمور الدنيا: “يا أولادي الصغار…”، أما الكتبة والفريسيون الذين قتلوه فقد صلى من اجلهم على الصليب، وبكى على أورشليم فيما كان يدعوها “قاتلة الأنبياء” وينذرها بالعقاب. لم يستعمل إذاً يسوع الشدة الا كما يستخدم الجراح المبضع، ليس بغضاً بالمريض بل في خدمته ومن أجل سلامته. يروى أن أناساً حاولوا أن يعترضوا على أسلوب اللاعنف الذي كان يتمشى عليه غاندى باستشهادهم أمامه بحادثة طرد الباعة من الهيكل ، وقد كانوا يعلمون ان الزعيم الهندى كان يتتلمذ ليسوع، فأجابهم غاندي: “لو كان يمكن أن تكون فيكم الوداعة التي كانت في يسوع عندما طرد الباعة بالسوط من الهيكل، لسمحتُ لكم باستخدام السوط”.


الوداعة لا تعني الخنوع:
وهكذا يتضح ان الوداعة الحقة لا تعني الخنوع أو التخاذل. انما يرافقها تصميم في تتميم الرسالة مهما كانت العقبات ولو قاد ذلك إلى الموت. الوديع لا يبغي اهلاك الآخرين ولكنه لا يتراجع أمام تضحيته بنفسه إذا اقتضى الأمر. ان يسوع الوديع لم يكن متخاذلا بل صلبا في موقفه من عظماء هذا الدهر. هذا ما يتضح مثلاً من تلك الحادثة التي يرويها لوقا الإنجيلي: “وفي تلك الساعة تقدم اليه نفر من الفريسيين وقالوا له: انطلق، اذهب من ههنا ، فان هيرودس يريد أن يقتلك. فقال لهم: “اذهبوا وقولوا لهذا الثعلب: ها أنذا أطرد الشياطين، وأجرى الأشفية اليوم وغدًا وفي اليوم الثالث ينقضي أجلي ولكن لا بد من أن أواصل السير اليوم وغداً وما بعده” (لوقا 13: 31-33). ذلك الحزم والتصميم عينه، تصميم من قدّم حياته طوعاً في سبيل تتميم رسالة المحبة الملقاة على عاتقه، نجدها في موقف يسوع عند وقوعه في ايدي أعدائه ومحاكمته الظالمة، فاننا نراه يتصرف تجاه أعدائه وقضاته المضطربين الخائفين، وكأنه الحاكم لا المحكوم عليه، بوداعة يرافقها ثبات هادئ قوي.

الوداعة لا تنفي مكافحة الشر:

الوداعة إذا لا تعني مساومة الشر. ان مصدرها المحبة، والمحبة لا بد لها أن تتجند لمكافحة كل شر، لأن الشر يهدد الآخرين في أجسادهم أو نفوسهم. لا تعني الوداعة إذا ان يقف الإنسان مكتوف الأيدي أمام الشر. أنما تفرض أسلوباً خاصاً في مكافحة الشر. تفرض أن يكافَح الشر دون بغض للشرير وأن يُلجأ إلى الوسائل السلمية ما أمكن ذلك، وان يسعى لإيقاف الشر بالتوجه إلى عقول الناس، مهما سخرت في خدمة الأهواء، وإلى قلوبهم ، مهما انحرفت، وإلى ضمائرهم مهما تحجرت. انها تفترض ثقة بأن صورة الله لا تزال كامنة في صميم الإنسان، وإن تشوّهت. الوداعة إذًا فيها الكثير من التأني (“المحبة تتأنى…” على حد قول الرسول) لأن فيها الكثير من الإحترام للآخر ولو ضلّ السبيل.

وقد كتب جيلبر سيسبرون Gilbert Cesbron في روايته الأخيرة “بين كلاب وذئاب”: “ليس عكس العنف السلبية، لكن الصبر”. ولكن صبر الوداعة هذا أقوى سلاح ضد الشرّ. الوداعة تكافح الشر في جذوره لأنها تحاول اسئصال البغضاء من قلب المعتدي وربحه إلى معكسر المحبة، بينما تؤول مكافحة الشر بالكراهية والبغضاء إلى تخليده، ولو تغيرت الأوضاع الخارجية. ولذلك، بما أن للوداعة تلك الفاعلية الفائقة في مكافحة الشر، نرى قوى الشر تتألب عليها بضراوة، فيحدث ما هو مذهل لأول وهلة أي أن الوديع الذي لا يُحقد على أحد ويبشر بأن لا يحقد على أحد، يصبح فريسة الحقد، وما استشهاد غاندي، رسول اللاعنف في أيامنا، سوى مثل بليغ، مؤثر، لذلك.

سُبُل اكتساب الوداعة:

ليست الوداعة إذا عاطفة حلوة وحسب، أو موقفاً سهلا مريحاً، انها التزام صلب، شاق، في عالم كثيراً ما تسوده شريعة القوة الغاشمة. وقد كتب سيسيرون في كتابه المذكور اعلاه: “الأمر الأصعب هو أن لا يكون الإنسان عنيفاً، فيما يجابهه العنيفون، “وبعبارة أخرى أن يعكس المثل السائر فيرفض بأن يكون ذئباً مع الذئاب. الوداعة تتطلب نظرة متجددة إلى الإنسان والكون ومقاييس جديدة في تقييم الأمور بحيث تصبح المحبة القيمة المطلقة والأخيرة، لأن “الله محبة. فمن يثبت في المحبة يثبت في الله، والله فيه “(1 يوحنا 4: 16) و”لأن المحبة من الله فكل من يحب فهو مولود من الله وعارف به ومن لا يحب فانه لا يعرف الله لأن الله محبة” (1يو 4: 7 و8). الوداعة تقتضي مفهوماً جديداً للفاعلية وسعياً لا وراء الفاعلية السطحية، الرخيصة، بل وراء الفاعلية الأصيلة، العميقة.

إنها تتطلب تحرراً من “مركزية الأنا” كي يتسنى اعتبار الآخر غاية بحد ذاته وليس مجرد وسيلة وأداة. انها تقتضي في النهاية اهتداء حقيقياً وتجدداً في الأعماق.

هذا الإهتداء انما هو اهتداء إلى المسيح، لأن “بهذا قد عرفنا المحبة أن ذاك قد بذل نفسه من أجلنا” (1 يوحنا 3: 16). سبل اكتساب الوداعة هي أن تتمثل فينا صورة المسيح الوديع بمطالعتنا الخاشعة للإنجيل، هي أن تحيا فينا محبة المسيح بالصلاة والأسرار وتأمل الكلمة. فإذا رسخت فينا هذه المحبة تحررنا من الكبرياء وحب السيطرة، هذين الدافعين الأساسيين إلى العنف. وإذا كان الخوف من أهم مصادر العنف، فاكتساب الوداعة يقتضي التحرر من نير الخوف، وذلك يتم إذا تيقنا بأننا محبوبون من الله، مشتركون، رغم ضعفنا، بغلبة الرب الناهض من بين الأموات، “ليعتق كل الذين كانوا مدة حياتهم خاضعين للعبودية مخافة من الموت” (عبرانيين 2: 15)، فنمتلئ هكذا ثقة تخولنا أن نحطم عقال انطوائيتنا وأن ننطلق بدورنا دون خوف في مجازفة المحبة.

عنف المحبة:
ولكن إن سرنا على درب الوداعة هذا، فما هو نصيب طاقة العنف الكامنة فينا والملازمة للحياة نفسها إلى حد ما؟ ليس الحل بالطبع أن نبترها فنضعف  هكذا حيوية وجدت لتُعَبَأ كلها في خدمة الله، وليس المطلوب أيضًا أن نكبتها بالمعنى الفرويدي، أي أن نتجاهل وجودها، مما يهدد التفكك والإنفجار. إن الغرائز الإنسانية ليست شراً بحد ذاتها، إنما هي ملتبسة ككل قوى الإنسان الساقط الجريح، ولذا ينبغي أن تمر في سر الصليب لتتنقى وتستقيم. لا ينتظر الرب منا إذا أن نكبت أو نبتر طاقة العنف فينا، بل أن نضبطها بوعي ونهذبها ونوجهها ونسخر قوتها في اتجاه خيّر. وبعبارة أخرى ينبغي “تصعيد” طاقة العنف فينا إلى مستوى المحبة. وهكذا نسيّر هذه الطاقة الهائلة عوض أن تسيرنا وتستعبدنا، ونخوض بها حرباً ليست كحروب البشر مع انها، على حدّ تعبير الشاعر رامبو Rimbaud، لا تقل عنفاً عنها. انها الحرب الروحية، التي لا حقد فيها، ضد الشر فينا وحولنا، انها غيرة آكلة على قضية الله في الأرض، لأنه “مكتوب غيرة بيتك أكلتني” (يوحنا 2: 17).

إلى هذا الكفاح لا إلى الإستكانة والركود يدعونا يسوع حين يقول: “لا تظنوا أني جئت لألقي سلاماً على الأرض، ما جئت لألقي سلاماً بل سيفاً” (متى 10: 34) وأيضاً “ملكوت السموات يغتصَب والمغتصبون يأخذونه عنوة” (متى 11: 11).

ان العنف الوحيد اللائق بالله والجدير بالإنسان هو عنف المحبة، تلك المحبة التي لا تعرف الراحة، على حد تعبير فرنسوا مورياك، إذ إنها لهيب متأجج: “إني جئت لألقي نارًا على الأرض وما أريد إلا اضطرامها” (لوقا 12: 49).

1963

http://costibendaly.info/%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%B3%D9%8A%D8%AD-%D9%88%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B9%D9%86%D9%81/


----------



## اني بل (14 يوليو 2015)

[YOUTUBE]NPpQY5WPuTs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## grges monir (14 يوليو 2015)

انا متااااااابع


----------



## اني بل (19 يوليو 2015)




----------



## اني بل (19 يوليو 2015)




----------



## اني بل (19 يوليو 2015)




----------



## اني بل (19 يوليو 2015)




----------



## اني بل (19 يوليو 2015)




----------



## اني بل (19 يوليو 2015)

grges monir قال:


> انا متااااااابع



منور سماء منتدانحضورك البهي ياغالي


----------



## Maran+atha (20 يوليو 2015)

شكرا كثير للموضوع الهام اختى الغالية انى بل
بصراحة علاقة الانسان بالله هى عامل اساسي فى تكوين الشخصية
فالانسان المسيحي المتعمق فى العقيدة وقريب من الله مستحيل ان يكون عنيف
لان العنف هو سلوك ضد تعاليم المسيح له كل المجد 
الذي قال فى متى 5: 5 طوبى للودعاء لانهم يرثون الارض.
ومكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى يعقوب 1: 20
لان غضب الانسان لا يصنع بر الله.

اما الانسان غير المسيحي فيختلف عليه الامر تماما
فالمسلم المتعمق فى الاسلام وقريب من اله الاسلام يصبح داعشي او اخونجي اوتكفيري اوالخ من العنفاء
عندما يترك المسلم الاسلام لانه ادرك حقيقته ويصبح مسيحي يختلف سلوكه تماما مع اسرته وكل من حوله 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما 
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للابد امين


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 يوليو 2015)

العنف يصيب الاطفال
بامراض نفسية


----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 يوليو 2015)

*موضوع   ممتاز  جدا جدا جدا :

1]   العنف   [ اللفظى والجسدى]    عدوان  وإفتراء .
2]  العنف   [  اللفظى  والجسدى ]   عجز -  وقلة  حيلة  وفشل إدارى   وضيق  أفق.
3]  العنف   [  اللفظى  والجسدى ] : تشويه  عقائدى  , ببساطة اللبنة الاولى  فى الانحراف العقيدي أو الالحاد  أولها عنف.
تشويه لصورة الاله  وللصورة الذهنية عن الاله والكنيسة  والسلطة والنظام . 

4] العنف [ اللفظى  والبدنى  ] تسميم  للنظام الاسري   و  تفخيخ للمنظومة القانونيةو الاجتماعية  ومشروع إعداد  مجرم فى طور التكوين.

5]  العنف  [  اللفظى  و البدنى ]  يورث  , وهو مرض  معدى سريع الانتقال  او  ذئب  يجول غاضباً يبحث عن متنفساً لتفريغ  موروث  مذخر من عنف سابق  وهكذا حلقة مفرغة.

6]  العنف   [ اللفظى او البدنى ]كرة ثلج دائمة التدحرج ودائمة التضخم  .  اى انها  من سيئ  الى  أسِؤأ.

7]  العنف  [  اللفظى والبدنى ]  يترك جروح  غائرة  وندبات  مستدامة   وغالباً   لا يمثل أدنى  حل  لآي مشكلة . بل على العكس  هو البيئة المناسبة لتفريخ المشاكل وتفاقمها .

8]   ينهى   خبراء  تربية  وتدريب   الخيول  والكلاب  : نهياً  مطلقاً غير مشروط  عن إستعمال العنف البدنى كتأديب أو كعقاب مع هذه الحيوانات     بل وينهون   عن  الصياح فى الحيوان ...
إسمعوا أيها  الوالدان  ومدرسي  الاطفال وتأملوا هذا .

موضوع  ممتاز  - شكراً.
​*


----------



## اني بل (28 يوليو 2015)

اذا حبيتوه تابعه اذا بتريدواا وشكرااا لكم


----------



## اني بل (29 يوليو 2015)




----------



## اني بل (29 يوليو 2015)

Maran+atha قال:


> شكرا كثير للموضوع الهام اختى الغالية انى بل
> بصراحة علاقة الانسان بالله هى عامل اساسي فى تكوين الشخصية
> فالانسان المسيحي المتعمق فى العقيدة وقريب من الله مستحيل ان يكون عنيف
> لان العنف هو سلوك ضد تعاليم المسيح له كل المجد
> ...



كلام روحي مضبوط 
ربنا يباركك على مشاركتك المميزة


----------



## اني بل (29 يوليو 2015)

لعنف المنزلي موجود علي كل المستويات وكل الاعمار للرجال والنساء والأطفال فقير وغني






المرأة في اغلب الاحيان هي الضحية لكن طرق الاسائة للرجل غالبا بالكلام واللعب بالعواطف وبعض الاحيان جسديا






من حقكم الإحساس بقيمتكم العالية وباحترام وامن 

تطور العنف ⬅من التهديد⬅العنف اللفظي⬅العنف الجسدي





من اهم العلامات على وجود علاقة مسيئة الشعور بالخوف حول الشريك وعدم القدرة علي الكلام بحرية خوفا منه

من العلامات الاخرى تشمل الشريك الذي يستخف بك ويحاول السيطرة عليك ومشاعر كراهية الذات والعجزواليأس


----------



## اني بل (29 يوليو 2015)

https://storify.com/faisalkash/-19


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (29 يوليو 2015)

أنا ضد العنف بكافة أشكاله وخصوصا لما يكون العنف ضد الأطفال لأنه دائما يولد مشاكل نفسية لديهم 

أنا الحمدالله بطبعي حنون جدا على الصغار ودائما أتجنب إستخدام أساليب العنف معهم حتى عندما يشتد غضبي منهم


----------



## ontarian (30 يوليو 2015)

اني بل قال:


> *نحنا كمجتمع عربي منفكر انو الضرب والقتل للولد هوي وصغير  افضل طريقة لنخليه يصير رجل يدافع عن حقو او بالاحرى ياخد تاره بايده  .............. بس هالشي غلط  وكلنا منلاحظ انو في كتير اهل بيقولو انو اذا  ضربنا ولادنا وحبسناهن بالعتمة لحالهن بيصيرو رجال بس يكبرو وما بيخافو من  شي بس هذا المصطلح خاطئ 100% , لانو اكيد هالولد يلي عانا القتل والخوف  هوي وصغير رح تصير عندو عقد نفسية لا جدوى منها وكمان بيقولو الاولاد يلي  بيتعلمو بالمدارس الخاصة والاجنبية بيطلعو مهذبين ومحترمين هذا الشي صح بس  مو كل اصابعك متل بعضها لانو الولد يلي تربى بالعنف رح يكبر اكيد بس رح تصير عندو عقدة هي العنف وسيحاول ارتكاب العنف على كل  السلطات من الصغيرة مثال (اولاده ) الى الكبيرة مثال (الدولة او كبار  رجالها) لا شك في ذلك , باختصار انا ما بشجع على هذا الاسلوب بالتعامل  فلذلك على الاهالي الا يعاملو ولادهن بعنف شديد ولا بلين شديد بل بالعتدال  معهن , ويعاقب الولد حسب الجريمة يلي ارتكبها مو اكبر منها اذا كانت كتير  بسيطة مع مراعاة السن يلي هوي فيها ......... (ضد العنف ولا نقبل به كصديق  بل كعدو يجب التخلص منه باي وسيلة كانت ) شكرا للكل بتمنى من الكل يبدي  رايه بالموضوع ببساطة .... 						*



جريمة!!  دي عيال صغيرة! كلمة تقيلة اوي ع اللي بيعملوه


----------



## النهيسى (30 يوليو 2015)

العنف يؤدى لنتيجه عكسيه جدا


----------

